# How to cook whale meat?



## magnus p (May 31, 2015)

Hello from Strömstad, Sweden! Last weekend I was in Halden, Norway just a few miles from Strömstad across the border and bought 2 kg of whale meat at the seafood section of a grocery store, I was surprised to see it but as its not something I have tried before, I bought it and now its in my freezer.

I am planning to surprise some guests with it, but would like to know how to cook it, preferably by someone who is from a region where this is consumed or has experience with it.





  








11229384_10204815963974518_5125076620076271712_n.j




__
magnus p


__
May 31, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess whale meat is not a common ingredient for this group. Wish I could help out, but I've never seen the stuff, let alone cook it.

mjb.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Whale is a mammal.  Cook it like steak (or venison.)  In the southern hemisphere many whale are not endangered species and in fact are so common that they are not able to grow to full size so don't be ashamed  or apologetic in any way about eating it.  They don't have much marbling, their fat tends to grow outside their meat so they are a little bit "gamey" and people tend to prefer "gamey" meats either soaked in butter milk or cooked with succulent fruits like grapes or apples. But in the end, whales are mammals.

Cook them like steak (or venison.)  Don't be gentle, like you would with fish,  they are not fish.


----------



## pepper grind (Mar 10, 2015)

Magnus P said:


> Hello from Strömstad, Sweden! Last weekend I was in Halden, Norway just a few miles from Strömstad across the border and bought 2 kg of whale meat at the seafood section of a grocery store, I was surprised to see it but as its not something I have tried before, I bought it and now its in my freezer.
> 
> I am planning to surprise some guests with it, but would like to know how to cook it, preferably by someone who is from a region where this is consumed or has experience with it.
> 
> ...


I bet it will still be one whale of a surprise whatever you decide


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Hej Magnus, never cooked it but I was in Island recently and had it both hot smoked( varm rökt)and grav style. Both tasty.


----------



## magnus p (May 31, 2015)

I followed the advise and cooked it like venison. Really neat. Had a taste that reminded alot of venison also, with a hint of beef liver in it's texture. Definitely something I am going to try again, after all I still have 1.6 kilo left of it in the freezer.





  








11266703_10204880102097931_9115664566144786964_n.j




__
magnus p


__
Jun 8, 2015








This is what it looked like thawed and raw:





  








11403302_10204879158514342_5081023426055218899_n.j




__
magnus p


__
Jun 8, 2015








And sliced in 2:





  








DSC_0898.JPG




__
magnus p


__
Jun 8, 2015












  








DSC_0900.JPG




__
magnus p


__
Jun 8, 2015








As I have read on other pages, it is also fully safe to eat raw so i also tried a small piece raw, worked fine that as well, probably good for carpaccio or sashimi.


----------



## bob hyneman (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like steak.


----------

